# Cheats.gbatemp.net...



## Veristical Blaze (Mar 5, 2009)

it isn't working anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Narin's database link at main page


----------



## Narin (Mar 5, 2009)

Try now


----------



## Advi (Mar 5, 2009)

works just fine to me!


----------



## Vague Rant (Mar 6, 2009)

akaio.gbatemp.net is broken too, as is the wiki.


----------



## granville (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like the servers still are experiencing some latent aftershocks from the move earlier.


----------

